# Reef for Dyess?



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Atlanta is trying to get cap space, and Reef can be traded straight up for Dyess. Since Dolan wants playoffs so he doesn't lose his cable battle, that means Isiah is going to be doing the same moves Layden did.


So, any other thoughts on a Shareef Abdur-Rahim for Antonio McDyess trade?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

And I'm the one dreaming....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Atlanta is trying to get cap space, and Reef can be traded straight up for Dyess. Since Dolan wants playoffs so he doesn't lose his cable battle, that means Isiah is going to be doing the same moves Layden did.
> 
> 
> So, any other thoughts on a Shareef Abdur-Rahim for Antonio McDyess trade?


WHAT?!?!

Reef is only 27 and hes puttin up 20 and 10!!!

I doubt the Hawks want cap space that bad!!!


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

exactly what has reef done to take any of his teams anywhere? Great numbers, great number of losses. Nowhere, the guy hasnt shown the ability to lead his teams anywhere, dont expect him to do any differnt on the knicks.

At least a healthy McDyess made denver respectable. Hes probably gone next year, and NY could probably breathe easier with a big contract gone.

If new york want wins. They have to change coach, trade Allan to the rockets (the only team that will take him). Play their youngsters, off load some forwards. Damn, theres too much to do. It cant be done.

Im sittin here tryin to figure out what to do but NY is in a real ****hole. I guess all they can do is wait till those contracts expire.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> And I'm the one dreaming....


Precisely. That's why I'm the one proposing the trade to see what other people think, and you're the one too busy sleeping to comment.



> At least a healthy McDyess made denver respectable.


Problem is, he isn't healthy.



> exactly what has reef done to take any of his teams anywhere? Great numbers, great number of losses.


I'd like to believe this has more to do with him getting drafted by Vancouver and traded to Atlanta.



> Reef is only 27 and hes puttin up 20 and 10!!!


But on a good team, he'd only be putting up about 16-18 ppg with 8 boards. He isn't really a good defensive player either. And don't forget that he isn't much of a leader.



> I doubt the Hawks want cap space that bad!!!


Actually, they do. That's why they gave away Glenn Robinson for Terrell Brandon. What's so bad about Abdur-Rahim for McDyess? McDyess isn't going to retire like Brandon. He can still play, and the Hawks could re-sign him for much cheaper. Reef has been on the block for 2 years, so why would they be against taking a talented player who plays the same position with an expiring contract?

Further, the Hawks don't just want cap space. *They want to cut salary, period.* Why? Because they generate the least revenue in the entire league. This is a problem because they also have one of the higher payrolls in the league. That's why they gave away Glenn Robinson for nothing, because seeing as how the club is losing money every year, having max contracts with years on them is not a good thing.

So yes, Dyess for Reef is a very realistic possibility, which is why I made the topic. Isiah's going to be looking to deal.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Actually, they do.  That's why they gave away Glenn Robinson for Terrell Brandon. What's so bad about Abdur-Rahim for McDyess? McDyess isn't going to retire like Brandon. He can still play, and the Hawks could re-sign him for much cheaper. Reef has been on the block for 2 years, so why would they be against taking a talented player who plays the same position with an expiring contract?


I think there is a chance they would consider such a swap, but I think they would want more in return. Perhaps a pick or Ward's contract for one of their bad contracts. But another 20/10 fella to put besides KVH, and Houston, will there be enough shots to go around?

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> But another 20/10 fella to put besides KVH, and Houston, will there be enough shots to go around?


Houston and Van Horn demand the ball as much as Glenn Robinson and Jason Terry. They are more comfortable in complementary roles.

Don't forget that the Knicks weren't expected to go anywhere unless McDyess were contributing more than what he is right now.

Mutombo and whomever the PG is don't demand the ball, so I'd think that Reef, KVH, and Houston could get along. Especially since Reef is a good passer for his size.

I'd envision these numbers in a lineup like this

C Mutombo 6/7/1
PF Abdur-Rahim 18/8/3
SF Van Horn 13/6/2
SG Houston 18/2/2
PG Williams or Eisley 9/3/5
6th Thomas 8/6/1


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well on paper the team would look good,and they could make a push for the playoffs. I would be relunctant to do it though, since the knicks also need to cut salary, this will only have them gaining more.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

You might as well trade for SAR, Terry, and Ratliff. Terry and Ratliff are coming late to practice and whining, and I'm sure they wouldn't mind getting rid of SAR if they could save money.

McDyess, Thomas, Ward, and either Weatherspoon, Harrington, or Harrington+Sweetney. (Maybe a draft pick and cash as well)

for

SAR, Terry, Ratliff

New York
C-Ratliff/Mutumbo
PF-SAR/The PF Atl. doesn't want
SF-KVH/Lampe
SG-Houston/Anderson
PG-Terry/Eisely

--Definitely a playoff team

Atlanta
C-Thomas/Mohammed
PF-McDyess/PF of choice
SF-Diaw/Crawford
SG-Jackson/Hansen
PG-Ward/Vaughn

--They won't be good, but McDyess has an expiring contract, and Ward also has one, or he can be bought-out for much less than he makes. They would save a lot of money.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, Jason Terry can't really be traded this year. He's a base compensation player this year. I don't know exactly what that means, all that I know is that it seems to make trading the player all but impossible his first year after signing a contract. I think it means you have to trade back an equal amount of salary that is on the player's total contract. That's just a guess though.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

forget jason terry..i doubt thomas would go after him...i think thomas realises this is a rebuilding project and we need some serious run jump athletes....

i think hes gonna trade for someone like rodney white..just a guess


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Actually, they do. That's why they gave away Glenn Robinson for Terrell Brandon. What's so bad about Abdur-Rahim for McDyess? McDyess isn't going to retire like Brandon. He can still play, and the Hawks could re-sign him for much cheaper. Reef has been on the block for 2 years, so why would they be against taking a talented player who plays the same position with an expiring contract?
> 
> Further, the Hawks don't just want cap space. *They want to cut salary, period.* Why? Because they generate the least revenue in the entire league. This is a problem because they also have one of the higher payrolls in the league. That's why they gave away Glenn Robinson for nothing, because seeing as how the club is losing money every year, having max contracts with years on them is not a good thing.
> ...


I think the biggest difference between the Big Dog for Brandon swap, and the hypothetical Abdur-Rahim/McDyess trade is that Big Dog has almost no trade value, while Shareef has a pretty good amount of it. So in that regard, I think there's no way the Hawks would consider that trade straight up. But the general idea does help both teams.

A 3-way trade that works under the cap, that might help all teams involved:

NY trades:
Antonio McDyess, Charlie Ward, Mike Sweetney
NY gets:
Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Chris Crawford, Ruben Patterson

Atlanta trades:
Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Nazr Mohammed, Chris Crawford, Obinna Ekezie
Atlanta gets:
Antonio McDyess, Charlie Ward, Mike Sweetney, Vladimir Stepania

Portland trades:
Ruben Patterson, Vladimir Stepania
Portland gets:
Nazr Muhammed, Obinna Ekezie.

Why it might help NY:
The benefits of McDyess for Shareef have already been outlined, and Sweetney is given up to entice the Hawks to go for it (since while they want to cut costs, I'm sure they're going to want a PF for next year if they trade Shareef). Getting Ruben Patterson answers Isiah Thomas' printed desire to add toughness to the team, while giving them the other backup swingman they've been rumored to be purusing in trade talks. Chris Crawford is just cap filler, and his 3 million dollar contract expires after next season.

Rough guess on their post-trade rotation:
PG: Eisley/Williams
SG: Houston/Anderson
SF: Van Horn/Patterson
PF: Abdur-Rahim/Thomas
C: Mutombo/Thomas

Why it might help Atlanta:
Drastically cuts payroll for next year, as Shareef is due 14.6 million next year, Nazr is due 5.25 next year, and 5.5 the year afterwards, and Crawford is due 3.25 next year... while McDyess and Ward expire after the season. Sweetney gives them a possible longterm solution at PF, and most importantly a solution that is very cheap. Should McDyess actually bounce back and start to resemble the player he used to be, he's a valuable sign-and-trade commodity after the season, but realistically they'd probably let him walk. Stepania is added to replace Mohammed as a backup center. Ward would probably be bought out to save a little bit of money, although I'm sure since it's almost midseason, the savings for buying him out isnt' nearly as significant as it once was. When is the deadline for that anyways?

Rough guess on their post-trade rotation:
PG: Terry/Vaughn
SG: Diaw/Glover
SF: Jackson/Glover
PF: McDyess/Sweetney
C: Ratliff/Stepania

Why it might help Portland:
I'm sure everyone's been reading forever how Portland wants to unload Patterson, clean up character, etc... but without sacrificing value or picking up bad contracts. This lets them to that, while drastically upgrading their backup center spot. Ekezie is a 600k filler.

Rough guess on their post-trade rotation:
PG: Stoudamire/McInnis
SG: McInnis/Person
SF: Sheed/Woods
PF: Randolph/Sheed
C: Davis/Stepania
(the rotation will obviously change once Anderson gets back, but I've got no idea how they're going to settle it once he does, since McInnis has been doing pretty good at the 2 from the games I've seen)

Just an idea to throw out there.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Atlanta is trying to get cap space, and Reef can be traded straight up for Dyess. Since Dolan wants playoffs so he doesn't lose his cable battle, that means Isiah is going to be doing the same moves Layden did.
> 
> 
> So, any other thoughts on a Shareef Abdur-Rahim for Antonio McDyess trade?


Man I hope so. Dyess isn't as refined of a player as Reef. He relied on athleticism whereas Reef relies more on skill.

Not that Reef is great, I wish I had the quote saved that Shaq made about him. It was something to the affect of He is easy to guard because he always goes left.

Anyway, I saw a quote from a Hawks GM somewhere stating that they would trade for good cap relief.


Reef is the way to go. He puts up good numbers, he produces well. I think Dyess for him would be excellent.


----------

